# iBook G3 vs PowerBook G4



## Duckman54 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi. I'm surfing ebay, looking for my 1st Mac. Once I found out that Mac OS has been UNIX all along, but with a friendlier interface, I was convinced. My next computer (and porbably all subsequent machines!) WILL be Macs! However, $$ is tight.

Looking at the offerings on ebay, there are a LOT of G3 iBook machines out there with substantially higher specs than most PowerBook G4's listed. Can anyone explain this? Both seem to be 64 bit achitechture, so as far as I know, the basic number-chewing abilities of the G3 and G4 chips don't seem to be much different. 

Typical findings are like this:
iBook G3 - 900MHz / 640MB Ram / 60 GB HD / 32 MB video 
PowerBook G4 - 667 Mhz / 512 MB Ram / 80 GB Hd / 64 MB video 

Please help me understand the underlying differences in these platforms that perhaps the numbers aren't telling me. I have only basic computing needs, as far as my uses, any old version of Photoshop, MS Office 2004, iTunes, etc will be just fine for what I'm doing. Preferably I would like to run Tiger, and told that anything over 512 MB Ram shouldn't have a problem.

Thanks, guys!![/LEFT]


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

The PB G4s are substantially more powerful machines than the iBook G3s (and a fair bit better than the iBook G4s too), but I'm sure others will chime in and tell you all the ins and outs of exactly why (other than the fact that the G4 is a faster processor than the G3... don't let the clock speed fool you).


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Here are two links to help with specs:
Apple Macintosh Computer Specs & Apple Display Specs @ EveryMac.com
apple-history.com
Here are review sites:
Power Mac reviews, iMac reviews and Cube reviews - current
BARE FEATS Macintosh Speed Tests By Category (part one)
Low End Mac: How Much Mac Do You Need?

Be wary of e-bay sales though. Absolutely stay away from G3 ibooks.
G4 ibooks are a good buy as are G4 powerbooks. (watch the hinges though)

Best to list what you want to do with it for people to really chime in and help you.

Robert

PS: welcome to the site.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The clamshell G3 iBooks can be fun machines if you get one in good condition--but they won't be able to function as you likely want them to. More for the collector. Definitely go for the PowerBooks over the iBooks, but be hella careful about feedback, description, everything, for such a purchase on eBay. There are just too many areas to overlook. Unfortunately if you're in Kamloops there is a limited local market to shop from, but there may be some ehMacers not all that far from you who might be able to help you out.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> The PB G4s are substantially more powerful machines than the iBook G3s


That's a crock - the 900 G3s had 512 L2 caches and would often out perform earlier G4 systems even up to 1 gHz.

In addition the Titanium G4s you are seeing are "fall apart" machines with a plethora of design issues not limited to the hinges.

G3 800/900 and up and G4 800 to 1 gHz iBooks and 867 12" Powerbooks are effectively equivalent.
Downside for G3s is the cost of wireless.

When you get to G4 1 gHz Powerbooks Aluminum, G4 iBooks 1.2 and 1.33 these are a step up.


----------



## Duckman54 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Really? G4 iBooks good?*

I read somewhere to absolutely stay away from these machines. Either to go with the G3 iBook or the G4 Powerbook. I heard there were LOTS of problems with the early iBook G4's, from logic boards, to video performance, to peripheral sockets working loose, etc, etc. Not to mention those pesky hinges. At the same time, I've heard nothing but good things about the later-gen G3 iBooks (ie 900MHz, Combodrv, etc). 

OK, so there's a performance difference not reflected in the clock speed. Good to know! thanks!

Second question then... big difference between the Titanium-powerbooks and the Aluminum-Powerbooks?

To answer another query... what I'm gonna use it for is this:
- primary family computer (old Dell is going out to pasture!), for kid to type reports on, surf web, sync up with wife's iPod and get music from online. 

- I will NOT be watching full-length movies nor editing music or video on this thing.

- I may use it for a home-based business to run basic POS software and run Quickbooks or whut-not, print invoices, simple accounting.

In a few months' time, I will supplement with a 20" iMac, and this laptop will be kid's computer. No heavy performance needed.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Duckman54 said:


> In a few months' time, I will supplement with a 20" iMac, and this laptop will be kid's computer. No heavy performance needed.


How old are the kids? Lots of kids surf the internet, use Photoshop, instant message.... I'd go with the iBook G4 or a higher PowerBook G4, but caveats about eBay apply.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> That's a crock


There ya go! I knew someone would chime in!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Duckman54 said:


> I read somewhere to absolutely stay away from these machines. Either to go with the G3 iBook or the G4 Powerbook. I heard there were LOTS of problems with the early iBook G4's, from logic boards, to video performance, to peripheral sockets working loose, etc, etc. Not to mention those pesky hinges. At the same time, I've heard nothing but good things about the later-gen G3 iBooks (ie 900MHz, Combodrv, etc).


I don't know about early iBook G4s, but I wouldn't touch a G3 iBook with a bargepole. (Except maybe a clamshell model as a collectible.) 

G3 iBooks from 600 to 900 MHz are infamous for logic board problems. The one I had (a 900 MHz) had an overall poor build quality in addition to suffering chronic logic board failure (4x in just over 3 years: I'd have been truly screwed on several occasions if I had been relying on it as my primary machine). 

Even if that issue weren't lurking, don't forget the last of the G3 iBooks were made four years ago. Even for a well-built Apple, let alone a questionable one, that's a pretty long time. I say get something newer.

Or, if you want a relatively inexpensive entry-level machine and aren't wedded to the idea of a laptop, I think you'll find more affordable and trustworthy options in older iMacs and minis. Desktops don't suffer the same kind of wear-and-tear as laptops, are cheaper to begin with, and usually cheaper to repair.

Also, a minor correction of your original post: all G3 and G4 processors are 32-bit.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

For one to run Tiger, one needs to have a machine with Firewire (that is, to run it straight up without third party software), so... With enough memory, even a Pismo can handle it (though you may not like the response)...

Unlike all of the putdowns issued about this model and that model, the iBook G3 500 MHz is a rock solid machine and it certainly adequate for most purposes; though I myself refain from loading it down with Tiger and persist with Panther. There have been issues with the faster G3's, various issues of build quality and such. If you wish to use WiFi, you will be faced with the ornerous cost of a used Airport card or finding a USB style dongle with an appropiate chipset. These are not insurmountable - however hard drive size is. The 10 GB drives they came with are just not big enough, and even I buckled under and upgraded to an 80 GB, just to fit my presentations and projects on the machine. Replacing a hard drive is not a simple little task, though it is entirely possible given due care and proper instructions.

The PowerBook G4's are also a good choice. The G4 can be a bit faster than a G3 because the pipelining is a little more efficient, and it has Altivec built in. But in regular use, there is little difference. For instance, my iMac G3 fairs pretty well when compared with my friend's iMac G4 except for certain rendering tasks which allow me to take a longer shower or a longer walk... However, I find that the PowerBooks are a little more fragile, and it is pretty easy to bust parts off of it...

So how does one pick? First, I would avoid EBay like the plague, especially on a big ticket item such as a machine - unless the price was right. You are probably better off to scan the ads here and purchase from a reputable person. Second, I would check the prices on the various models. A G4 may be a quicker machine, but a G3 may be more cost effective. There are many resources available, such as lowendmac or Mactracker that can provide information on the various models, their strengths and weaknesses.

Personally I like my G3 and it is entirely adequate for the tasks I give it. At one point I had a choice between a PowerBook G4/667 and a iBook G3/800 for the same price, but opted for the iBook because it was better equiped (with maxed out memory and 100 GB HD - while the PowerBook was stock). But then again, I had so hoped that Apple/IBM/Motorola had brought out a G6 chip (or used the CELL processor) because I am loathe to run Intel processor junk again, mostly because I hate having my numbers stored backwards in memory.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

nothing wrong with the G3 500 ibook.
Problems started with the G3 600 series.
I like my G4 800 ibook as it is a small yet powerful laptop.
I was always worried about breaking the Powerbook G4 667 I used to own. Beautiful screen though.
A trip to Vancouver might be the best bet.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/45183-applecares-new-math-revisited-buy-applecare.html

That's my iBook G4 800 Mhz story (yes, once again). The iBook G4s were not free of problems, but did not fail with the frequency of the G3s (600+) But I loved that computer. I miss the 12" form factor, and might even prefer a subnotebook format. Except that the widescreen ratios would dictate a minimal screen height.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Going to chime in...

I've owned two G3 ibooks - a 12" 600 and a 14" 700.

The 600 was bought new in 2000 and lasted problem free until this year when the logic board problems surfaced - sadly way after Apple's recall.

I bought a used 700 as a replacement, and touch wood it seems fine so far.

However, whilst they're responsive machines for everyday surfing, word processing etc etc, beware that popular internet activities such as YouTube or anything flash heavy will choke such a lowly processor. I appreciate some might call flash and YouTube everyday surfing, so bear that comment in mind when you're looking at lowend macs.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

BobbyFett said:


> However, whilst they're responsive machines for everyday surfing, word processing etc etc, beware that popular internet activities such as YouTube or anything flash heavy will choke such a lowly processor. I appreciate some might call flash and YouTube everyday surfing, so bear that comment in mind when you're looking at lowend macs.


I heartily concur. My G3 600 iBook (which I bought new and which you can add to the list of trouble-free G3 iBooks) is virtually useless on Flash video sites. On the other hand, it is just able to handle an iSight video chat via iChat, as long as you shut every other app down.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> I heartily concur. My G3 600 iBook (which I bought new and which you can add to the list of trouble-free G3 iBooks) is virtually useless on Flash video sites. On the other hand, it is just able to handle an iSight video chat via iChat, as long as you shut every other app down.


You actually have Apple's specified minimum for iSight use, a G3 600 Mhz.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Duckman54 said:


> I read somewhere to absolutely stay away from these machines. Either to go with the G3 iBook or the G4 Powerbook. I heard there were LOTS of problems with the early iBook G4's, from logic boards, to video performance, to peripheral sockets working loose, etc, etc. Not to mention those pesky hinges. At the same time, I've heard nothing but good things about the later-gen G3 iBooks (ie 900MHz, Combodrv, etc).


I've got a first gen 1ghz ibook g4 thats been slammed to *$&% for her entire life. She was the replacement for my g3 900mhz ibook that ate about 2 dozen logic boards and other assorted parts. It was a warranty replacement from apple. She doesnt leave the desk anymore and serves me well. I've got it driving a 19" lcd with the dual display hack at the moment and its doing well. Youtube performance is choppy when a lot of other programs are running. Other flash based things are slow too and I'm thinking of upgrading to a mac book in the near future. 

The iBook g4's are solid machines. I'd stay away from a g3 iBook!!! Absolute garbage.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I use a g4 TiPB 667 which I bought (very) used on eBay - it required a new logic board just this past winter (which I got a really good deal on through an Apple retail store when I also replaced the HD) - this computer has been hauled, carried, dropped, used, used & used & I just love it to death!!

I have one friend who had a g3 iBook that was nothing but trouble; but I haven't ever owned one myself.

My spice uses my old g3 iMac DVD 400 - speed differences between our two machines are huge (processor + clock speed, of course) - I would have to say, go with the g4.


----------

